# Skewer! Cutie japaness cooker~ <FreeGame>



## onlyminsik (Jan 29, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
TITLE : SKEWER
PRICE : FREE

MARKET 

SKEWER is game that supply ordered skewer. 

Materials pop up on the screen at a rate different speed and 

anywhere touch~ then skewer come out! 

Notice, sequence material~


----------

